# Thinking of using a dehumidifier



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So my 360g is in my garage and I'm noticing a lot of humidity. Has anyone had success with a dehumidifier? I've got the tank sealed as much as possible but it's still really bad ( water dripping from the garage door) it's a strata so I can't cut any holes and install vents.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I have 10+ fish tanks in a room with no windows so i have a dehumidifier. Its a cheap one and it works great it runs 24/7 like the tanks and seems to keep up fine. I never had any massive condensation on my roof your talking but did have some noticeable dampness and musty air.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a large one running in my garage 24/7 too. Wood walls and ceiling started growing mold, with a 'jungle' smell. I would suggest you buy the largest you can, so it'll run on low and/or shutoff once in a while! Canadian Tire puts the 70 and 90 pints on sale several times a year. Don't get the ones with the pump (one more thing to go wrong) just hook up a garden hose and have it drain under the door. You will notice your tank/sump levels dropping much quicker, its amazing how much water they pull out of the air. Mine sits on the countertop and just drains into the sink. Money well spent imo.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a small one but I put a hose on it so it constantly goes . There's an option of the bucket or hose . Got it at Canadian tire years ago.
When I used the hose into a bucket it filled a 5
Gallon bucket everyday! So. Ow I have it draining out the door and another on top of the toilet draining into it. But I have 56 tanks. If I did t have it I'd be in trouble . 
Definitely get one. You can ruin your home. My one friend everything in the whole
Downstairs of his house was moldy.
A famous discus guy ruined his house .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

If you can insulate the backside of your garage door, it will help a lot with condensation (and significantly decrease the heat loss). Easy to do with plastispan. Get some sheets and cut rectangles to fit the panels.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes metal attracts the moisture. Or that roxul which does t get mouldy. My friends fish warehouse he used insulation for boats. No
More wet metal
Door . Also if you have the room temp the same as the water temp then not much humidity. Warm
Water, cooler air then lots.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I just got mine out for the winter.
I only run it during the night.
I'm going to make some lids for some of my tanks to cut down on the moisture.


----------

